

“The protocol-relative URL is now an anti-pattern” - rbcoffee
https://twitter.com/paul_irish/status/588502455530311680

======
mikro2nd
[http://www.paulirish.com/2010/the-protocol-relative-
url/](http://www.paulirish.com/2010/the-protocol-relative-url/) for those who
care to read what this person is actually trying to say rather than the
Twitter linkbait.

------
yc1010
Using t.co {url shortening|redirection} in his tweet is an anti-pattern which
i found ironic

~~~
socksy
Twitter does this with every URL, Paul Irish did not (as you can see by the
fact the link text is the actual URL). It's so that there's more room in the
Tweet for the rest of the message.

~~~
captn3m0
A very hack-ish way to fix this would be to just force HSTS on t.co and get on
the HSTS preload lists in Chrome/Firefox/[..]. That way even though the link
would be to t.co, the browser would never make the request to the http domain
itself.

------
maaaats
Why not link to the linked article instead of a tweet?

